# TK carburetors



## thecaptain1 (May 19, 2013)

need help with tk carburetor on a stihl FS80AVE weed eater it has 3 adjustments on the side can any one tell me where to find the setting for them ?


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Adjusting Carb*

Instructions
Restoring Standard Settings

1
Mount the FS cutting tool, power tool attachment or combination tool (Stihl calls it a CombiTool). Do this with the engine turned off.

2
Turn the unit so the right side is facing you. The carburetor and idle adjustment screws will be located near the center of the engine as you look at it.

Sponsored Links

Download Video Converter
easy VOB converter from / to MP4 MPEG AVI MOV DVD Blu-ray FLV etc
www.avs4you.com/avs-video-converter
3
Turn the high speed screw (marked "H ")clockwise until it is fully seated. Following that, turn the screw counterclockwise three-quarters of a full turn.

4
Turn the low speed screw (marked "L ") clockwise until it is fully seated. Following that, turn the screw counterclockwise one full turn.

5
Start the engine and allow it time to warm up.

6
Adjust the idle screw (marked "LA") by turning it either clockwise or counterclockwise until the cutting head does not rotate.

Fine-Tuning

7
Determine your altitude above sea level. Your trimmer may require special fine-tuning adjustments.

8
Turn the high-speed screw approximately one-quarter turn for every 3,300 feet (1,000 meters) of altitude change.

9
Turn the high-speed screw clockwise to fine-tune it for high-altitude use. Continue turning it until there is no perceptible increase in engine speed. Perform this task with the engine running.

10
Turn the high-speed screw counterclockwise to fine-tune it for use at sea level. Continue gradually turning it until there is no perceptible increase in engine speed. Perform this task with the engine running.

11
Adjust the idle screw, turning it either clockwise or counterclockwise until the cutting head does not rotate.



Read more: How to Adjust a Carburetor on a Stihl FS 80 Weed Trimmer | eHow http://www.ehow.com/how_7531703_adjust-fs-80-weed-trimmer.html#ixzz2TnmIKRs1


----------

